# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Más de 1.700 balsas de riego, la mayoría ilegales, acaparan el agua de Doñana

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...an-agua-donana




> *Más de 1.700 balsas de riego, la mayoría ilegales, acaparan el agua de Doñana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A través del análisis de imágenes de satélite y de fotografía aérea, WWF ha descubierto más de 1.700 balsas para el regadío en el entorno de Doñana que acaparan el agua que debería llegar a la marisma, mientras en los documentos oficiales sólo se admite la existencia de “más de 200”. Las balsas ocupan una superficie de 235 hectáreas y, según la estimación de WWF, al menos el 80% son ilegales, al haberse construido sin autorización o en lugares protegidos (como montes públicos o zonas de dominio público hidráulico de arroyos) sin que las administraciones actuaran para que se cumpliera la ley, pese a las denuncias en muchos casos por parte de la guardería fluvial. Para WWF, este descubrimiento es una prueba indiscutible de que las administraciones no han actuado y han permitido durante años el crecimiento caótico e ilegal de la agricultura intensiva que está acabando con el acuífero de Doñana.
> 
> Durante décadas, la agricultura intensiva de regadío ha crecido sin control alrededor de Doñana, con infraestructuras asociadas como pistas forestales, tendidos eléctricos, pozos y, de forma importante, balsas que actúan de depósito para el agua de riego. WWF revela por primera vez un análisis completo de las balsas de riego existentes en el entorno de Doñana, que no dejan de crecer año tras año ante los ojos de las administraciones, existiendo en la actualidad  1.712 balsas de este tipo, que ocupan una superficie de 235,10 hectáreas. Según ha estimado WWF, el volumen de agua que se acapara en las balsas equivaldría casi al de 2.800 piscinas olímpicas que deberían estar en los acuíferos y arroyos que ahora llegan casi secos a las marismas de Doñana.
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estoy teniendo la oportunidad de estudiar poco a poco Doñana y si situación actual gracias a la carrera que curso, y entre balsas, muros, y otras cosas, poquito a poco nos la estamos cargando.
Y no son pocas las voces que gritan por ello, otra cosa es que se las escuche. 
Cuando el daño vaya siendo más visible e irreparable, ya vendrán las "rehabilitaciones". Menos mal que lo del dragado del río y lo de los almacenes de gas lo han echado para atrás.

----------

Jonasino (04-nov-2016)

----------

